# Update on Found Golden Girl



## tx.lakerats (May 28, 2005)

let us know what you end up doing!!


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

The Story: The politicians in our county (Houston County,Georgia) have decided that the limit on animals will be 3 dogs and 3 cats.Not 6,but 3 of each.

We already have 3 dogs so......
We have changed her name.The neighbors were calling her Goldie.We stopped calling her by any name for a few days and then,when she was just laying around,we started saying names.When we got to Katie,she jumped up and gave me kisses.My first from her.
So now she is Katie,our "permanent" foster furbaby.She is a absolute joy.She is very well trained and has fit in perfectly.
Funny she would show up now.My Dad is in the hospital,the Drs say days,maybe a week. Perhaps she is an Angel.My dad had a dog named Katie when he was a kid.I forgot about that until I told my sister about my Katie.
Katie has the worst gas I've ever experienced.We give her a gas pill with dinner and that has stopped the problem completely.We can turn down the ozone generator now.

Katie has found her forever home and we love her.
Our promise that she will never be hit,abused,go hungry or be without a family to love has come true.She will be happy and safe for the rest of her life.
Shane


----------



## faerieprncs (May 29, 2005)

I work for a City in California, and we have the same restriction on only allowing three dogs per house. I know it sounds restrictive, but especially if you live in the suburbs, having a lot of dogs living next door can get out of hand. As a hint, (and this is how we do it, so I'm not sure how your City does it) we don't really worry about numbers of dogs unless we get a complaint from a neighbor.

AND please remember, that we are LEGALLY OBLIGATED to follow through if we receive a complaint. Regardless of how silly it may seem, or how badly I don't want to enforce the rule, if a neighbor calls, I HAVE TO. So make nicey nice with your neighbor...you would be AMAZED at the types of calls I get!:no:


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks faerieprncs,We have already asked the neighbors and they are with us.They have offered to take Katie for a while if something should come up.
In fact,the lady next door will be watching and feeding our dogs when we go to NY for my Dad's funeral.
We have wonderful neighbors,we couldn't ask for better.
Shane


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

shaneamber: I'm so sorry about your Dad. I think there's all sorts of "Angels" at your house right now and Katie is a very lucky puppy. All the best in the weeks to come.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Thank you for your kind words and thoughts.
I think that we're the lucky ones with Katie though.
Shane


----------



## ron (Sep 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your Dad, Shane
Good luck with Katie! It is so nice when it turns out you are BOTH lucky to have each other
Ron


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Mixed blessings, sorry to hear about your dad, but such wonderful news about Katie! You and your wife are the best kind of people. Your dad must have raised you right, Shane.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Thank you all for the kind words.I'm sure my Dad is looking down on my family while his dog Katie sits by his side.
Our Katie is doing well,she is still wary of storms,but is getting more confidant everyday.Her coat has improved GReatly and she is a super well behaved Golden.
She is certainly an Angel,a gift to us.
Shane


----------

